# What are your Havanese's favourite toys?



## Bailey's Mummy (Jul 17, 2019)

Hey everyone 

I don't have my puppy yet but I'm making a list of everything I want to get for him/her!

Here's what I have so far:
Kong Puppy Teething Stick
Kong Puppy 
Kong Puppy Goodie Bone
Kong Wubba

Any other tried and true toys that your Havanese can't get enough of?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Plastic water bottles. And they are free.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Plastic water bottles are popular. Loki likes squeaky or crinkly toys. The squeaky ones have to be easy to squeak because he doesn't use his teeth but pushes on the toy with his nose. It is too funny. He does love lamb chop. He pokes her in the stomach with his nose and she squeaks.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Mine has a love for furry toys, AKC squirrel and raccoon are his favorites. He has a baby's teething toy from his puppyhood that he chews on after every meal.
He does not like balls or rubber squeaky toys for some reason.


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

At 9 mos. old Skye likes 'em all. Balls, squeaky toys, ropes, fuzzy and furry toys. I would say his absolute favorite is a bully stick. He started with them at 11 weeks old and chews on his every day.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

As a tiny puppy mine loved these little guys. 

They are small and easy to pick up, and they do squeak but they aren’t too hard to squeak or annoyingly loud. They are Zippy Paws brand, and there are all different themes where the smaller pieces stuff into the bigger one. It completely wore my puppy out trying to get the penguins out of the igloo. 

He likes all of them but the penguins and strawberry waffles are his favorites. We play fetch with them almost every day. They do wear out but they aren’t poor quality. We take them outside and they get chewed so I like that they are pretty inexpensive. I think we are on our 3rd igloo. 

He was terrified of balls as a puppy. Ran and hid! I found miniature tennis balls (they aren’t real they just look and feel like them but are safe for dogs) and that helped warm him up but he still prefers the little soft toys. 

I think the longer toys, like a rope (or water bottle  are helpful to redirecting nipping during playtime when the puppy is teething - there’s just more surface area so i felt like it helped me communicate what was okay and what wasn’t. Mine loves to tug!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

https://zippypaws.com/product-category/plush-toys/burrow/

They are the "Burrow" Zippy Paws.

I have found them on Amazon, Home Goods/TJ Maxx, and other random places but I've never paid more than $10, even though the manufacturer's website lists them higher.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Zumba loved the squirrels inside the plush tree trunk. I can’t find the specific one she has, but there are others like it. She would play with those squirrels for hours. Now, that she’s older, the squirrels don’t get as much attention, though she is often playing with the plush cup that came with the donuts inside (also a Zippy Paw product). The donuts have always been a source of entertainment for her, too.

She has always loved the flirt pole, too. Though you have to be careful how you use it so as not to hurt your puppy. The lure is kept on the ground and moved in circles.

Any toy that belongs to the cat. I bought her a toy last week and to make sure that she would be interested in it, I put it with the cat things. Sure enough, she came in, grabbed it, and took off with it. Spent quite a bit of time with it, too. I thought it was hilarious. Oh, but on that note, her most favorite toy for a few months now is a toy that kind of reminds me of being a cat toy. It has a ball with a bell in it on one side, and then has a big furry tail attached on the other side. I wish I could find a different one that is similar to that. Zumba absolutely loves that toy!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> Plastic water bottles. And they are free.


Ditto! Plastic Water Bottles are the Best. Putting macaroni noodles in them for noise is a big winner.

At 18 months Patti still loves plastic bottles but she destroys them quickly and we have remove the cap because she chews it off. Her favorite toy at this age is playing fetch with a ball, tug of war and chewing on Antlers. She carries toys around and brings one to us when we come home, but doesn't spend a lot of time playing with them at his age. It's like picking up after a 2 year old. I find toys all over the house.


----------



## Natava (Mar 31, 2019)

Best thing I got was on amazon. Best friends by Sheri calming shag donut cuddler. Best Friends by Sheri Calming Shag Vegan Fur Donut Cuddler (23x23) - Small Round Donut Cat and Dog Cushion Bed, Warming and Cozy for Improved Sleep - Prime, Machine Washable - Small Pets Up to 25 lbs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MV2YF39/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FBVoDbAX55BGS

My dog also likes rope puppy toys and stuffed toys to chase.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry only likes plastic water bottles if they're inside one of those toys that you open up and fill with the bottle. If I put a regular one down for him he looks at it like I'm trying to trick him (human things - why is she putting human things on the floor!) . 

I've got a heavy chewer so for us the answer is - toys without stuffing. But special favorites include:
- skinneeez (the raccoon was his first favorite but now he's got several)
- skinneeez extreme (for really heavy chewers - harder to rip apart but Perry still manages to do so, just takes longer) - usually get the 14" ones, but right now his favorite is a 25" 3 squeaker (originally, only 1 squeaker left) crocodile.
- kong bone - the red (though be careful because once they know that you can put treats in the end, they'll keep throwing it at you so that you do!)
- Squirrels (they're really chipmunks!) in the log. He loves taking them out but he does it faster than you can put them back in. We don't play with that as much anymore because he's "killed" most of the squirrels.
- goDog toys with chew guard -mostly they're all still intact. (favorites are the flying pig, the small dinosaurs and the oppossom)
- Small Kong (had to get the black ones for heavy chewers - yes they make them in small  - because he started to destroy the other one(s)
- The one puppy toy he still has that he hasn't destroyed and will still chew on occasionally is the nylabone teething ring (he destroyed the nylabone bones pretty quickly so no more of them).
- Himalayan chews
- Antlers - seems to prefer elk or moose - I usually get the splits but he has regular ones too that he'll chew on sometimes.
- Tennis ball to play fetch.
- we went through a rope toy phase but he isn't as interested in them at the moment.

They say to rotate the toys so that they don't get bored, but Perry does that naturally himself - every once in a while he'll pull out a toy he hasn't played with in a while.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is Mia with her favorite “toy”...a live mole (well that is how it started out anyway)...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Ditto! Plastic Water Bottles are the Best. Putting macaroni noodles in them for noise is a big winner.
> 
> At 18 months Patti still loves plastic bottles but she destroys them quickly and we have remove the cap because she chews it off. Her favorite toy at this age is playing fetch with a ball, tug of war and chewing on Antlers. She carries toys around and brings one to us when we come home, but doesn't spend a lot of time playing with them at his age. It's like picking up after a 2 year old. I find toys all over the house.


Kodi is TEN and he still is up for a fast game of "Water Bottle" at a moment's notice! But here he is as a fairly young puppy with a gallon water bottle! The bigger they are, the more noise you can make with them!!! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*water bottles*



krandall said:


> Kodi is TEN and he still is up for a fast game of "Water Bottle" at a moment's notice! But here he is as a fairly young puppy with a gallon water bottle! The bigger they are, the more noise you can make with them!!! LOL!


I have to admit that i never encouraged the water bottles - probably because my last dog loooooooved them... unfortunately she didn't seem to (want to) differentiate between empty and full bottles, so if I or my housekeeper left the storeroom open I would sometimes find a punctured bottle (or one with the lid taken off) with water all over the floor  Of course, Perry wouldn't be able to lift a full 1.5liter water bottle like she could, but I guess that might have influenced the toys I gave him


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow got this for Christmas last year and absolutely loves this toy from Zippy Paws https://zippypaws.com/product/burrow-coffeedonutz/ I wasn't sure if she would like it as she is not crazy about the log and squirrels that so many of you have. For some reason she loves this toy.

She'll be getting some other thing from Zippy Paws this coming Christmas. Don't know which one yet - too early to think about it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I have to admit that i never encouraged the water bottles - probably because my last dog loooooooved them... unfortunately she didn't seem to (want to) differentiate between empty and full bottles, so if I or my housekeeper left the storeroom open I would sometimes find a punctured bottle (or one with the lid taken off) with water all over the floor  Of course, Perry wouldn't be able to lift a full 1.5liter water bottle like she could, but I guess that might have influenced the toys I gave him


Interesting. Mine have never had the slightest interest in full ones. Maybe because they don't crinkle? I can leave them on the floor and they totally ignore them.

But I can see how that would make me not want to encourage that play! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*water bottles*



krandall said:


> Interesting. Mine have never had the slightest interest in full ones. Maybe because they don't crinkle? I can leave them on the floor and they totally ignore them.
> 
> But I can see how that would make me not want to encourage that play! LOL!


yeah it was always fun to find a lot of water over the floor, then find a flood and a half empty bottle with either the cap removed OR multiple punctures over it and yell "KELSEY!!!!!" (Signing it really since she was deaf lol!)


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow got this for Christmas last year and absolutely loves this toy from Zippy Paws https://zippypaws.com/product/burrow-coffeedonutz/ I wasn't sure if she would like it as she is not crazy about the log and squirrels that so many of you have. For some reason she loves this toy.
> 
> She'll be getting some other thing from Zippy Paws this coming Christmas. Don't know which one yet - too early to think about it!


Yup. This is one of Zumba's favorite toys, too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry loved loved loved this thing - the crocodile that squeaks

'Petstages No Stuffing Plush Big Squeak Dog Toy"


----------



## Vshort (Aug 20, 2018)

My 1-yr-old has liked these floppy animals with no stuffing. They do have squeakers which she likes to squeak. She has some larger favorites too but these were the best when she was timy and she still favors them.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*skinneeez raccoon*



Vshort said:


> My 1-yr-old has liked these floppy animals with no stuffing. They do have squeakers which she likes to squeak. She has some larger favorites too but these were the best when she was timy and she still favors them.


Yep, that raccoon was Perry's favorite too. Even as it got smaller and smaller (he'd rip it, I'd fix it, rip it more, fix it more, etc.) Even when it finally ended up being only the tail, it was still his favorite for the longest time. It was only after I finally threw the tail in the washing machine that he switched allegiance to something else.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> Yep, that raccoon was Perry's favorite too. Even as it got smaller and smaller (he'd rip it, I'd fix it, rip it more, fix it more, etc.) Even when it finally ended up being only the tail, it was still his favorite for the longest time. It was only after I finally threw the tail in the washing machine that he switched allegiance to something else.


I have a little basket of toys I want to throw in the washing machine but I feel a little guilty because I think the attraction to some of them is that they are a little dirty and smell "good." It's been sitting in my laundry room for months! What's everyone's tolerance level with regard to washing toys?


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Last night while playing with Zumba, I realized I should have mentioned her love of the inexpensive frisbee sold at Pet Supermarket. Cost $1.99 and she and I have had more fun with that thing. Last night she started barking while I was trying to sew. I finally asked her what her problem was, and she ran to go get that toy. It was time for us to have a break and do some running! Great exercise for the two of us, it was fun, and afterwards I was able to get back to sewing with her by my feet, being quiet. I thought then I really needed to recommend that toy. What a great find that was!


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

Dexter is a very aggressive chewer and so it’s been tough finding him items to chew that he doesn’t destroy. Even the “no stuffing” plush animals he tears into bits. Had to start only getting him the black Kong’s as he started tearing the end off the red ones. He loves the Himalayan chews but will eat the whole thing in a day (and I get the medium size for him). He LOVES to play fetch but he needs some things he can play by himself with. So I’m always looking for Dexter proof toys😊. He’s 2 1/2 so not a puppy anymore...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

RIP to Molly’s favorite toy, the squirrel. He is six years old, has never been washed, and has been sewed back together many times. It has gotten to the point where she can immediately break him open to get the stuffing out, so it is time for him to go.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Kodi's favorite toy. He has no more stuffing. Kodi doesn't care. He still loves him! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky's favorite toys are his Momi and Popi. He loves to be chased around the yard and house or a game of "fetchit." His second favorite toy is an empty one litre plastic water bottle (until he has smashed it flat and there is no crinkle left in it). His third favorite toy is his "teddy cow" which he has had since his birth and he sleeps with it every night. The thing is filthy and smells. We washed it once........BIG mistake! Ricky took it outside and drug it through the dirt and tried to potty on it. He let us know he was not happy with our meddling with his toys! :frown2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## odinmagnet (7 mo ago)

Aren't these toys dangerous?


----------



## Zhizhastok (9 mo ago)

In fact, you need to be more careful with toys. Rope toys can be extremely dangerous for dogs. The rope consists of several strands of fabric woven together. Once these strands are torn and swallowed by your dog, they can damage your dog's digestive tract and intestines, causing great harm to her. Therefore, try to be attentive to the choice of toys for your dog. Especially if you are thinking about purchasing Dog Rope Toys. It can be a wonderful toy if you are careful.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

odinmagnet said:


> Aren't these toys dangerous?


There were so many different ones mentioned, so not sure which ones you're referring to - but in general, any toy (or anything in your house for that matter) can be dangerous which is why it's important to supervise them closely with toys - especially until you know how they are with toys.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

odinmagnet said:


> Aren't these toys dangerous?


There were so many different ones mentioned, so not sure which ones you're referring to - but in general, any toy (or anything in your house for that matter) can be dangerous which is why it's important to supervise them closely with toys - especially until you know how they are with toys.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> RIP to Molly’s favorite toy, the squirrel. He is six years old, has never been washed, and has been sewed back together many times. It has gotten to the point where she can immediately break him open to get the stuffing out, so it is time for him to go.


Since this older thread reappeared I thought I would update. I couldn’t bring myself to throw away the squirrel! I removed all of the stuffing instead. Mr. Squirrel is still with us and is now over eight years old. He is threadbare but is still Molly’s favorite.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I have a little basket of toys I want to throw in the washing machine but I feel a little guilty because I think the attraction to some of them is that they are a little dirty and smell "good." It's been sitting in my laundry room for months! What's everyone's tolerance level with regard to washing toys?


Meet ‘Mouse’ and ‘Rabbit’ …these are Toffee’s 2 favourites. They bounce like balls, squeak and have chewy ears and tough ribbon legs. He like to grab them by a ribbon and shake them about and then fling them away and chase after them. The rabbit is a bit grubby but the last time I washed them, rabbit ‘lost’ his squeak and acquired a ‘squelch’, so he had to spend a week in the airing cupboard drying out 😂


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Shadow rarely touches any of his 50 + toys BUT everyday he chews on a baby teething toy that his breeder brought with him. It is over 5 years now. When he first arrived, he chewed on that thing constantly so I went all over to find the same. I found the same brand, different colors and different animals. He has now ignored them for over 4 years.
But everyday, it is the blue rocking horse!
The breeder also gave 4 other toys that she said he loved. He has never touched any of them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toffee170221 said:


> Meet ‘Mouse’ and ‘Rabbit’ …these are Toffee’s 2 favourites. They bounce like balls, squeak and have chewy ears and tough ribbon legs. He like to grab them by a ribbon and shake them about and then fling them away and chase after them. The rabbit is a bit grubby but the last time I washed them, rabbit ‘lost’ his squeak and acquired a ‘squelch’, so he had to spend a week in the airing cupboard drying out 😂
> View attachment 178032


Oh, those look like good ones! Brand?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> Shadow rarely touches any of his 50 + toys BUT everyday he chews on a baby teething toy that his breeder brought with him. It is over 5 years now. When he first arrived, he chewed on that thing constantly so I went all over to find the same. I found the same brand, different colors and different animals. He has now ignored them for over 4 years.
> But everyday, it is the blue rocking horse!
> The breeder also gave 4 other toys that she said he loved. He has never touched any of them.


Isn't it funny how they ADORE the toys from the breeder?!?! My three that come from someone else all ADORE the stuffs they came home with. The only one who has no "extra" interest in his "litter toy" is Ducky, who was born here. I suppose his has no special significance to him, since it's not any different from any of his other toys!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

krandall said:


> Oh, those look like good ones! Brand?


I’m fairly sure they are only available here in U.K.They are from Great and Small (see below) and sold in Pets Corner which is inside our local Garden Centre. Try a search, they may export?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toffee170221 said:


> I’m fairly sure they are only available here in U.K.They are from Great and Small (see below) and sold in Pets Corner which is inside our local Garden Centre. Try a search, they may export?
> View attachment 178034


Awww, too bad!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> Isn't it funny how they ADORE the toys from the breeder?!?! My three that come from someone else all ADORE the stuffs they came home with. The only one who has no "extra" interest in his "litter toy" is Ducky, who was born here. I suppose his has no special significance to him, since it's not any different from any of his other toys!


Mine both love their breeder toys too! Though we’re careful with Charlie’s ‘elemouse’ (one side is an elephant, the other is a mouse) right now because he’s pretty fragile. While Jo is not particularly destructive, she does like to work things that are wearing so don’t want to take the chance!

Chsrlie loves all stuffed toys, and Jo loves pretty much everything… her favorite toy when she was tiny was a padded Amazon mailer. She LOVED that thing and wasn’t strong enough to actually shred it at that stage. Our friends were very confused about why she got so excited when the Amazon delivery person came to their house- same packaging! Now I give her the occasional cardboard box, and take it away before she goes past shredding and starts eating!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow came with a toy too. I don't know if it was originally from her breeder as I got her from her prior owner. It's one of her favorite toys though. It's a blue monkey. Her absolute favorite is actually a ratty looking ape type of thing that belonged to my prior corgi. That toy was also the favorite of my corgi.


----------



## Steward Robbins (Sep 21, 2018)

Pippins favorite toy by far is the Hartz Dura Play Bacon Scented Squeak Ball - size large! He loves the squeak, he loves to retrieve it and he loves to push it around with his nose and paws. He pushes it under furniture and tries to get it back out, and he puts it under a blanket or his crate mat and bites the ball through the cloth to make it squeak.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Izzy’s favorite toy is Leo, our older Havanese, followed by Louie our cat. He loves his Snuggle Puppy for sleeping with at night. He loves pork pizzles fixed into his Bully Buddy. He likes Tuffy Junior squeak toys. Both he and Leo like these little red raspberry balls. I think they are meant to dispense treats but we have never used them that way. Leo of late has been attached to a Kong (I think) duck. He regularly carries it around inside and out.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (5 mo ago)

So many toys and so little time!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Otto loves his toys! My son is in charge of rotating them since we have FAR TOO MANY! A bunch were hand me downs and others were gifts. He gets about 10 - 12 in his basket at a time. His favorites are the few in the first picture. Not sure why those are favorites, but those are the ones he goes for most. This post prompted me to empty out his collection 🫢🫣 (I will say there are a few more up in his crate and a few more downstairs) which he really enjoyed, until he ran off with the bigger blue dog to chew on in his bed! He never cared for the Kongs much but they are all different. Smaller sized Gatorade bottles are a favorite, they’re tougher than a regular water bottle, but any empty water bottle without the cap will do. He will play fetch with almost anything but I have to be careful with tennis balls as he will eat the fuzz. Those I only give him while I’m with him and can supervise.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the photo of him on top of his pile of toys!!! 💗


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Otto looks like a very happy boy!  We have a large assortment of toys too! Scout isn't partial to any particular toy, but Truffles loves Zanies! She usually carries one around the house and will start squeaking it when she wants to play fetch. Scout sometimes wants to join in. If Scout gets control of the Zanie Truffles goes absolutely wild growling and chasing him. So funny to watch!


----------



## anna7 (4 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Plastic water bottles. And they are free.


 For Nina 11 yrs, she still likes a used sock with the water bottle in it and tied on the open end.


----------

